# Best weight



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Charley weighs about 14 pounds b/c I have cut back on his food. I feed him Acana 2/3 cup per day. I used to give him about 1 cup per day.

In the past he was probably closer to 15 pounds but now I can definitely feel his ribs and spine. Is that too thin?

I haven't noticed any loss in energy since I'm feeding him less. How do I know what is the right weight?


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I also feed Acana and feed about 2/3 C a day. Gemma is also getting a little chubby, but i know it's because she gets a lot of treats with training and she steals food from my big dog. It's hard to tell if they are too fat or too thin with all that fur. Best is to ask your vet to examine them and let you know.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I thought the rule of thunb was that you should be able to feel their ribs. I just wonder if I'm feeling them too much. Of course the next time we go to the vet I will ask.

Acana is a great food. Charley's favorite is the Grassland variety but I rotate anyway.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

You want to be able too feel their ribs but there is a point that its too thin. If you google dog ideal body weight chart, you should come up with a diagrams and description.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Found it:

http://m.petcarerx.com/article/whats-your-dogs-ideal-weight/564


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

that's a great chart. thanks for posting it. apparently charley is the ideal weight.:thumb:


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Body Condition Scoring Chart from Ohio State Veterinary Medical Center:

http://vet.osu.edu/vmc/body-condition-scoring-chart


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

These charts remind me that I know alot of overweight dogs which I find very sad. But thank goodness Charley is perfect.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Charleysmom said:


> These charts remind me that I know alot of overweight dogs which I find very sad. But thank goodness Charley is perfect.


You are right there!!! People involved in dog sports generally keep their dogs at a good weight. But the number of pet dogs I put my hands on who are hog fat is astounding&#8230; and sad. Good for you for looking into "healthy weight" and maintaining Charley there. In the long run, he'll be much healthier for it!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Dogs that are obviously so overweight is a huge pet peeve of mine. I don't understand why people over feed..... One of my fosters was grossly overweight. When I picked him up you could literally feel the rolls of excess fat. I just don't get what people are thinking..,,I think he was like 30 plus pounds...


----------

